# Dog Trainers



## SeatoSummit2012 (Sep 29, 2012)

Does anybody have any reccomendations to a training "school" or a private person who could train-up my 2 year old golden retriever on pheasants. (No rush for this season, would like him to get plenty of education/practice for next year)... thanks. any info help. P.M. me if you do not want to post here!

Thanks 
matt


----------

